# partage internet macbook vers iphone



## benpil (22 Août 2009)

bonsoir

pouvez vous m'aider dans la config à réaliser pour partager ma connexion internet (ethernet/CPL devolo) de mon macbook via un réseau et ainsi disposer via le wifi du net sur mon iphone (3gs, os 301 non jailbreaké)

j'avais réussi à configurer cela et cela fonctionnait et pour une raison inconnue, cela ne marche plus. Ai déjà essayé plusieurs manip (modifier mot de passe, delete/create new réseau...mais rien ne fait)

d'avance merci et bon WE !
A+


----------



## fanougym (22 Août 2009)

Prefs système / partage / activer "partage internet"
depuis "ethernet"
"aux ordinateurs via airport"


----------



## Yann D (13 Février 2011)

En effet c'est possible. J'ai vu il y a un mois qu'on pouvais partager la connexion internet de son Mac vers son iPhone.
A ce moment-là j'étais trop occupé alors j'ai mis ça de côté mais maintenant que j'ai le temps je voudrais retrouver Sauf que je tourne en rond:rose:


----------

